# what is your job? what do you do in UAE?



## Deanne Z

Let's talk about what we do in UAE, maybe we'll find friends in the same industry or get any information on the field you wanna know about. 
I work as an administrative assistant in an architectual model company in sharjah.
what about you?? you??? and you???:clap2:


----------



## pamela0810

I doubt many people are going to respond to this one, especially those in HR because their PM inbox will then be overflowing with CVs 

I work for a hospitality company based in Dubai.


----------



## Laowei

Supplier Development in MNC for a mechanical/electrical OEM responsible for supplier development team in China/India/South E asia . Xie Xie


----------



## Bigjimbo

Lettings agent for Palm Jumeirah.........

Here comes the abuse!


----------



## newbie913

Legal Consultant


----------



## ccr

HR Manager to place people in exotic highly-desirable locations around the world with overpaid salaries.







NOT! 

In oil field industry.


----------



## sdh080

I work in Finance for a well known distributor of "consumer goods"

Not for long though, I'm off to a new job as Financial Controller for a British technology company with a regional office in Dubai


----------



## Andy Capp

I breed racing pigeons.


----------



## Saint Ari

Business Development / SW Designer (as Pammy would say .. Sandwich Designer LOL) .... 

Parttime race car driver and fulltime Pee Ay Em .... ....  hehehehehe


----------



## Loladada

yes, would be nice to meet peops with similar background....any housewives in their forties & up, up?


----------



## Gavtek

Finance Manager of an oil service company.


----------



## Guest

Remedial massage therapist, fitness consultant, nutritionist


----------



## Elphaba

Independent Financial Adviser
Columnist for The National
Freelance writer on finance issues
Moderator of unruly posters on a forum

:wink:


----------



## Guest

Elphaba said:


> Independent Financial Adviser
> Columnist for The National
> Freelance writer on finance issues
> Moderator of unruly posters on a forum
> 
> :wink:


Fortunately there are no unruly posters on this forum, so that should make your job pretty easy


----------



## Saint Ari

Absolutely ... no unruly teenage girls that post on this forum


----------



## Mr Rossi

Partner is a scuba diving business


----------



## Vetteguy

I am an aircraft inspector with an aerospace logistics firm in Abu Dhabi


----------



## pamela0810

:clap2:
And we have the first application!!


----------



## dizzyizzy

pamela0810 said:


> :clap2:
> And we have the first application!!


It was a matter of time 

The post has been moved to a separate thread on the Jobs section.

Please stay on topic!


----------



## sdh080

MBA with 3 years experience, that's like putting a porsche engine into a mitsubishi lancer.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Lol

ok :focus:

Marketing Manager for an Aussie company in the packaging business.
I make and sell pinatas/paper machie crafts.
Moderate this forum along with Elphaba 
:juggle:


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand

I stop the front seat of a Boeing from rattling.


----------



## pamela0810

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand said:


> I stop the front seat of a Boeing from rattling.


:clap2: People like me....who are afraid of heights and of flying.....truly appreciate this!


----------



## parthans

I am a Social Media consultant and a Public Relations practitioner - 5 years experience in India - 2 months here in Dubai 

Glad to be here and see a varied culture base


----------



## Deanne Z

Laowei said:


> Supplier Development in MNC for a mechanical/electrical OEM responsible for supplier development team in China/India/South E asia . Xie Xie


hahaha so you work with Chinese ??


----------



## mikeyb

International Playboy, Golf hacker and general debaucherist

When I get some spare time I manage a huge Project in Qatar.


----------



## drummondshelley

I'm a hairdresser but not working.


----------



## Laowei

Deanne Z said:


> hahaha so you work with Chinese ??



BTW Deanne, thought you would of guessed by the user name (to Chinese everyone who is non chinese is a 'laowei' means foreigner, sometimes can be used in an in-polite fashion or derogatory terms)


----------



## Guest

Laowei said:


> BTW Deanne, thought you would of guessed by the user name (to Chinese everyone who is non chinese is a 'laowei' means foreigner, sometimes can be used in an in-polite fashion or derogatory terms)


Do you mean Zhongguo? You worked in Shanghai for 4 years and (luixing? or liuxing? which can mean exiled ) from there every month?


----------



## Laowei

nola said:


> Do you mean Zhongguo? You worked in Shanghai for 4 years and (luixing? or liuxing? which can mean exiled ) from there every month?


Zhengqui = Correct, Luxing = to travel, i have enough trouble spelling English words without trying to remember Pinyin. Thought a fellow Shanghaiexpat as yourself Nola would notice that  Must check on goggle translator next time before i try and be a smartarse .:-0


----------



## Guest

Laowei said:


> Zhengqui = Correct, Luxing = to travel, i have enough trouble spelling English words without trying to remember Pinyin. Thought a fellow Shanghaiexpat as yourself Nola would notice that  Must check on goggle translator next time before i try and be a smartarse .:-0



LOL. I knew liuxing is to travel, but also can mean exile  which can be the same thing I guess, depending on how you look at it  

xie xie ni. Oops, better quite before this gets deleted


----------



## Saint Ari

Laowei said:


> BTW Deanne, thought you would of guessed by the user name (to Chinese everyone who is non chinese is a 'laowei' means foreigner, sometimes can be used in an in-polite fashion or derogatory terms)


Is that the same as Gai-jin (Tokyo Drift)? LOL


----------



## Andy Capp

nola said:


> Do you mean Zhongguo? You worked in Shanghai for 4 years and (luixing? or liuxing? which can mean exiled ) from there every month?


As a non-native English speaker, I find it rather amusing that you constantly pick people up on their spelling/punctuation etc..

However me, as a white Englishman and "right wing bigot" (your words) at least I won't need a visa to come here come January...


----------



## Ashley Roberts

I work as an Associate for a British Financial Advisor Partnership


----------



## parthans

nola said:


> LOL. I knew liuxing is to travel, but also can mean exile  which can be the same thing I guess, depending on how you look at it
> 
> xie xie ni. Oops, better quite before this gets deleted


I am glad that there is a humorous end to these things :clap2:

was expecting a Chinese Triad Blood Feud sorta thing  (sorry too many Jet Li movies)


----------



## Laowei

parthans said:


> I am glad that there is a humorous end to these things :clap2:
> 
> was expecting a Chinese Triad Blood Feud sorta thing  (sorry too many Jet Li movies)


No way, Nola's V cool 

:focus: anyway before the mods do it !


----------



## dizzyizzy

Yes, back to topic please 

Anybody else wants to share what they do for living? 

Do we have any doctors?

Specifically, Orthopedists?  just kidding


----------



## Andy Capp

dizzyizzy said:


> Yes, back to topic please
> 
> Anybody else wants to share what they do for living?
> 
> Do we have any doctors?
> 
> Specifically, Orthopedists?  just kidding


I do a great massage.....

Is that enough dizz?


----------



## ipshi

I work as the purchaser for a bookstore chain... Love to read and am currently contemplating starting off a book club


----------



## Laowei

ipshi said:


> I work as the purchaser for a bookstore chain... Love to read and am currently contemplating starting off a book club


Can you get me Harry Potter philosophers stone in french and Karl pilkington - an idiot abroad please.  Thanks


----------



## hassan10010

HI Its Hassan .. i was here in a construction company based ajman & sharjah & i was here posted as an Architect Design Engineer . 
last two month i trying to get any master's course in usa or uk .. plz pray fr me.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Andy Capp said:


> I do a great massage.....
> 
> Is that enough dizz?


Not what I am looking for, but I appreciate your support 

I have a very bad case of tendinitis so recommendations for Orthopedists are welcome.


----------



## Andy Capp

dizzyizzy said:


> Not what I am looking for, but I appreciate your support
> 
> I have a very bad case of tendinitis so recommendations for Orthopedists are welcome.


I really want to say something here dizz.....


----------



## dizzyizzy

Andy Capp said:


> I really want to say something here dizz.....


Something, as in a referral for a good Orthopedist that will fix my tendinitis? 

:focus:


----------



## saima1215

I work as an executive for the Experiences department in a company called <snip> It's a gift experiences company. Those of you who are from UK can refer to <snip>


----------



## Deanne Z

Laowei said:


> Zhengqui = Correct, Luxing = to travel, i have enough trouble spelling English words without trying to remember Pinyin. Thought a fellow Shanghaiexpat as yourself Nola would notice that  Must check on goggle translator next time before i try and be a smartarse .:-0


you guys can ask me about pinyin , I know it confuses you, but it's fine as long as we understand what you mean, they sound quite similar anyways. and btw, i guessed you work with Chinese by your "xie xie". Your ID also proved that you must know something about Chinese. Generally "laowai" is not a bad word, it's just what we call foreigners, especially those who look quite different from us. but sometimes some foreigners would think it's a little bit offensive


----------



## Elphaba

dizzyizzy said:


> Yes, back to topic please
> 
> Anybody else wants to share what they do for living?
> 
> Do we have any doctors?
> 
> Specifically, Orthopedists?  just kidding


I though it was psychiatrists we needed around here? 

:wink:


----------



## Mimi76

It's Sen, jobless here.. 2 weeks on job hunting, nothing yet


----------



## Felixtoo2

I tell pilots where to go and how to get there.


----------



## binden365

Credit Manager for a global bank.


----------



## bloomwood

Senata76 said:


> It's Sen, jobless here.. 2 weeks on job hunting, nothing yet


same here...


----------



## sabfrance

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand said:


> I stop the front seat of a Boeing from rattling.



If you cross a Boeing with an accountant do you get a boring 747???


----------



## Gigi 1974

Mortgage Broker for a local Brokerage, I am just loving the stress levels, LOL


----------



## sdh080

sabfrance said:


> If you cross a Boeing with an accountant do you get a boring 747???


Less of the cheek about accountants 

If it wasn't for them you wouldn't get paid.


----------



## cami

sdh080 said:


> Less of the cheek about accountants
> 
> If it wasn't for them you wouldn't get paid.


if i say i like them, do i get paid more?


----------



## blue01

Materials control specialist working in Jebel Ali... oilfield industry


----------



## jander13

I work at a science facility, we clone camels.


----------



## moore2nick

Marketing strategist in a digital ad agency, amateur DJ, novice artist and failing polymath.

Expert drinker, but missing some good cider....


----------



## wonderwoman

*hi*



Loladada said:


> yes, would be nice to meet peops with similar background....any housewives in their forties & up, up?


hahahahah good one yep me!!!!!!


----------



## vennerfr

industrial abseiler.... no joke!


----------



## Hmorrar

Sales Executive at a marble and stone company


----------



## ramiloutfi

HR Manager at the world's leading market research company.


----------



## glezhia

Treasury Accountant in a Chinese State owned Oil and Gas Company.


----------



## ossie

routing consultant........
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
for the airlines


----------



## bigbang70

I'm An Automotive computer tech, Tuning off-road, and street race car engines. Also do personal repairs for ex-pats only in Al Ain...


----------



## Saint Ari

Big bang ... do you do aftermarket installs as well? Coilovers ... a pair of snails ... exhaust


----------



## bigbang70

I can get just about anything you want. PM your name and number


----------



## Deanne Z

glezhia said:


> treasury accountant in a chinese state owned oil and gas company.


sipc????


----------



## glezhia

Deanne Z said:


> sipc????


Petrochina / CNPC are you familiar with it?


----------



## Deanne Z

glezhia said:


> Petrochina / CNPC are you familiar with it?


yeah sure, of course, im from Beijing, China. Where is your office?


----------



## glezhia

No doubt you knew it. It is the biggest oil producer in China. My office is in Internet City..


----------



## Gavtek

glezhia said:


> Petrochina / CNPC are you familiar with it?


Do they have much work in this area? I know we did a study for them in Libya a few years back.


----------



## fsharp

Now something different.....I'm a magician!


----------



## glezhia

Gavtek said:


> Do they have much work in this area? I know we did a study for them in Libya a few years back.


 Its very overwhelming to know that. Yes! We have a Mega Project in Iraq. Are you in Oil and Gas field as well? @ Gavtek


----------



## ipshi

fsharp said:


> Now something different.....I'm a magician!


And you are an AMAZING one!! I still have the fork man!!!


----------



## Gavtek

glezhia said:


> Its very overwhelming to know that. Yes! We have a Mega Project in Iraq. Are you in Oil and Gas field as well? @ Gavtek


I sure am, we also have projects in Iraq too!


----------



## glezhia

Gavtek said:


> I sure am, we also have projects in Iraq too!


Great! We have 2 Projects there Halfaya and Rumaila.


----------



## Hix

Operations Manager - starting mid January 2011


----------



## blue01

glezhia said:


> Great! We have 2 Projects there Halfaya and Rumaila.


oil and gas everywhere, now i have my head spinning


----------



## Canuck_Sens

I work in the finance sector...for the central bank 

I cannot tell you precisely what I do


----------



## Jynxgirl

It is ok Canuck. Every person looking for a financial job shall begin to pm you even if you didnt say what you do


----------



## Guest

Canuck_Sens said:


> I work in the finance sector...for the central bank
> 
> I cannot tell you precisely what I do


Because you don't know? or because you would have to shoot us after?


----------



## Canuck_Sens

nola said:


> Because you don't know? or because you would have to shoot us after?


yeah maybe I don't know yet the full scope...so far...policies, adviser, examination, supervision, treasury, payments to name a few...

Well now you have an idea...so...let's not talk about me...next please


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Jynxgirl said:


> It is ok Canuck. Every person looking for a financial job shall begin to pm you even if you didnt say what you do


some did .....
There are tons of ppl here working with Finance and other occupations.. maybe we can build a networking folder.....in this forum..just for contacts......for different occupations

I am not proposing anything like Linkedin please..... just an idea...that will help newbies and "locals" to have a better understanding of the market place they are in Dubai or somewhere in UAE...by exchanging info or meeting someone...

That's just a thought..though I think it might create some issues with the real intent of this forum...something to talk about...


----------



## Moe78

You cannot tell us what you do? Is this because you don't know what you're doing besides driving to and from Dubai tomorrow 

I think they have social groups here so you can create one with that as the purpose!


----------



## dizzyizzy

Sounds like canuk is a very secretive person. Just like Margot Tenenbaum.


----------



## Moe78

I am in IT but currently work as a professional bum 

I think he has been sent to spy on us!


----------



## Merapi

I design, operate and optimize natgas/oil processing facilities


----------



## scoop

hey moe78 - it's me again! my field is IT too. was wondering what the market for IT staff is like there currently and generally speaking. i've done quite a bit of research and it seems the economy is picking up and expected to grow further in 2011 and confidence improving.


----------



## Moe78

heh depending on who you talked to, the economy might have picked up or still slumping. Sure there are some IT jobs but not always easy to find the right job here. If you have found anything so far in your field, apply and see what happens.


----------



## BostonKong

Overpaid Manager/Leader type ... At Venture Capital, Internet, Games Company ... 

All of the above...


----------



## Marle

finance manager for German MNC, starting early 2011..


----------



## Bon Bon

Morning to All,
I work as a Clinical administrator along with DHA and International healthcare Organizations in one of the biggest clinics(Medical/Dental) in DXB .
Obtained my dental degree along with my post Grad Studies in the Stated.
Hope to find any with similar background.That would sound interesting to chat about everything and anything excluding WORK!
HEHEHEHE


----------



## Onerahi27

I am moving to Dubai in Jan to be financial controller of a financial services company, also currently based in the UK. Why do yuo have an all whites logo on your page?


----------



## LORNA101

Deanne Z said:


> Let's talk about what we do in UAE, maybe we'll find friends in the same industry or get any information on the field you wanna know about.
> I work as an administrative assistant in an architectual model company in sharjah.
> what about you?? you??? and you???:clap2:



I teach in Primary Education here - still love to teach.


----------



## howelligan

Deanne Z said:


> Let's talk about what we do in UAE, maybe we'll find friends in the same industry or get any information on the field you wanna know about.
> I work as an administrative assistant in an architectual model company in sharjah.
> what about you?? you??? and you???:clap2:


G'Day Everyone,
I'm an Ambulance Paramedic, comming across to Abu Dhabi on 3/01/11 to work in the National Ambulance Company as an ALS Paramedic, mentoring EMT's and working 'on road' so to speak. Would much rather meet you guys socially than in my professional capacity, so please stay safe & atleast reasonably healthy! =-)
Ian


----------



## shrikant_friend

Well I m working as Software n Web Developer ... ... Any here in Dubai in my Field ..


----------



## shrikant_friend

Hmm IT jobs are here but depends upon the level of Knowledge they are looking for . Go in gnads4u there are alot of development jobs. Well i m also inIT Software n Web developer working in Dubai now from past 1.5 yrs ... But still i think here people can use gadgets or i must say can buy gadgets but they are not in IT ...


----------



## abdul.dubai

i am driver and not have job yet lol .


----------



## Hash4272

Financial Director for huge oil company, plus Investment Advisor for Wells Fargo/Wachovia, Morgan Stanley Smith Barney, BofA/Merrill Lynch, and Deutsche Bank US.


----------



## pamela0810

Hash4272 said:


> Financial Director for huge oil company, plus Investment Advisor for Wells Fargo/Wachovia, Morgan Stanley Smith Barney, BofA/Merrill Lynch, and Deutsche Bank US.


I thought you worked for your dad's company.


----------



## david.harmon

Hash4272 said:


> Financial Director for huge oil company, plus Investment Advisor for Wells Fargo/Wachovia, Morgan Stanley Smith Barney, BofA/Merrill Lynch, and Deutsche Bank US.


I'm guessing you don't get much sleep.


----------



## Hash4272

pamela0810 said:


> I thought you worked for your dad's company.


who told you that? but yes i do that too, he has a real estate business that i manage from time to time 

edit: by real estate i mean he own properties such as hotels, shopping malls etc etc


----------



## Hash4272

david.harmon said:


> I'm guessing you don't get much sleep.


aah about 4-5 hours a day  which im used to now


----------



## pamela0810

Hash4272 said:


> who told you that? but yes i do that too, he has a real estate business that i manage from time to time
> 
> edit: by real estate i mean he own properties such as hotels, shopping malls etc etc


Okay then. I thought your dad had a business in DIFC, at least that's what a forum member said you told them. Oh well.


----------



## Hash4272

pamela0810 said:


> Okay then. I thought your dad had a business in DIFC, at least that's what a forum member said you told them. Oh well.


weird how people misunderstand or misinterpret things

edit: i am also not in DIFC i am in Dubai Airport Free Zone (DAFZA)


----------



## pamela0810

Hash4272 said:


> weird how people misunderstand or misinterpret things
> 
> edit: i am also not in DIFC i am in Dubai Airport Free Zone (DAFZA)


Oh that is weird, because I remember you posting somewhere that you were based in DIFC. I'm sure the post is buried in the forum somewhere. Must've been a typo.


----------



## Hash4272

yeah maybe ... anyways how was Christmas we should get together sometime soon


----------



## pamela0810

Hash4272 said:


> yeah maybe ... anyways how was Christmas we should get together sometime soon


Yes we should!  I am dying to meet that cute little baby of your's. What's his name by the way, and Congratulations!


----------



## MetalMeo

project management for a construction / engineering firm and not liking it every much


----------



## fholguin

LORNA101 said:


> I teach in Primary Education here - still love to teach.



*Wow, that's great, I wonder, do you know if there is high demand for Birth-five educators, specifically in the field of developmental delay? Is there many clinics and/or agencies that specialize in providing services to children with delays or disabilities in this age group?*


----------



## markuslives

Traffic and Intelligent Transport Systems (ITS) Engineer for a transportation design and project management consultant. We're interested in people who have experience in this field.


----------



## elizabeths03

*hey*



newbie913 said:


> Legal Consultant


Hi just wanted to ask you a couple of questions since I saw that you were a legal consultant.
I am currently thinking of relocating to dubai as my sistert lives there but I am looking for something in the law department like a paralegal or legal assistant to start with.

Would you have any pointers of where i should start looking and regarding the salaries as well? Negociations? etc...

Thank you


----------



## MICK38

Moving to Dubai around April time with Wife and Two dogs. Both the wife and I work for an (the same) oil company !


----------



## chaobella

BD at a contracting company - focused on O&G (EMI), US-G, US-M, US DOD & Defense Contractors. 
:juggle:


----------



## Hassli

Deanne Z said:


> Let's talk about what we do in UAE, maybe we'll find friends in the same industry or get any information on the field you wanna know about.
> I work as an administrative assistant in an architectual model company in sharjah.
> what about you?? you??? and you???:clap2:




I am an auditor previously enganged in a utility company.
I been here in UAE for 4 years and currently looking for an audit opportunity.

Maybe someone can advise me where to start (again)...

Thanks a lot


----------



## Debc_berg

I'm a Management Systems Analyst in the oil industry which basically means I monitor compliance against contracts, etc. Moved here recently to be with my husband and son and am hoping to start looking for work after our shipment arrives and we are finally properly settled - right now my brain feels stressed as it's not getting used enough.

Also looking for friends as I really miss the ones back home :-(


----------



## dizzyizzy

Hi Debc, 

Must be nice for your family to be reunited again? 

Is normal to miss your friends back home but it does get better. Lots of Scottish people live here and I'm sure you'll meet a few eventually!! You can also try the forum drinks night or the pub quiz, nice bunch of people.

Good luck and welcome to Dubai


----------



## chaobella

Debc_berg said:


> I'm a Management Systems Analyst in the oil industry which basically means I monitor compliance against contracts, etc. Moved here recently to be with my husband and son and am hoping to start looking for work after our shipment arrives and we are finally properly settled - right now my brain feels stressed as it's not getting used enough.
> 
> Also looking for friends as I really miss the ones back home :-(


hey you cheer up ! everything will be alright... it will take some time as this place is incomparable from back "home" but sure you will find few friends on here and around town.. PLUS what you do is pretty interesting - there are a few oil and gas companies that recently set up their office in dubai and heaps in abu dhabi.


----------



## tootall

Field Chemist working for a Oil & Gas Services company.


----------



## Eng.Khaled

Agricultural Engineer - Ministry of Environment and Water, Dubai... for one month so far...
and before this an Environmental Officer for one year at an NGO based in Dubai...


----------



## DubaiATC

chaobella said:


> BD at a contracting company - focused on O&G (EMI), US-G, US-M, US DOD & Defense Contractors.
> :juggle:


I know what DOD stands for! But the rest, as they say, it's all Greek to me!! :confused2:

I am an Air Traffic Controller working for an Emirati company based in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## The Ace

Legal Consultant, Migration Lawyer and Man About Town


----------



## stuartmatthewson

Media Consultant - so that covers a lot of evils!!!!


----------



## john1981

Head of Sport Science at a football club


----------



## newdirection

Soon to be airline instructor when I come over in May.


----------



## Bon Bon

CONGRATS!!
Wishing u good luck ahead


----------



## newdirection

Bon Bon said:


> CONGRATS!!
> Wishing u good luck ahead


Thanks Bon Bon, really looking forward to it!! be looking out, I may have a few questions I need advice on as time gets closer.


----------



## Bon Bon

Feel fine.I believe all will be around to support, with pleasure


----------



## cute_coleen

I'm working as customer service in an international metal trading company in Sharjah.


----------



## DubaiATC

"cute_coleen" 

Really?


----------



## HarryK

Dare I say it... I'm head of Staffing for a global Internet brand. No CVs please 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Felixtoo2

So DubaiATC shouldn`t you be AbuDhabiATC then??


----------



## Roderick0759

*What do I do?*



Felixtoo2 said:


> So DubaiATC shouldn`t you be AbuDhabiATC then??


Independent Financial Adviser. 23 years experience in UK. Mostly helping families and SME's to get value for money in financial services.


----------



## jagatr

newbie913 said:


> Legal Consultant


Newbie913,

I need some legal advice - about getting married in Dubai and updating the information on our (Indian) passports.

Who should we go to?


----------



## jsr68

Media consultant - second outing in Dubai. 
Boy has it changed!

NOT MUCH!


----------



## Sky_High_1

Professional Omelette maker & experienced drinker

On a more serious note, will be heading to Dubai in 3 weeks to work as a medical device sales executive. 

Looking forward to meeting you all!


----------



## jagatr

Sky_High_1 said:


> Professional Omelette maker & experienced drinker
> 
> On a more serious note, will be heading to Dubai in 3 weeks to work as a medical device sales executive.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all!


Oh no, not another omelette maker - you up for a cook-off, mate? 

Welcome to dxb


----------



## Sky_High_1

jagatr said:


> Oh no, not another omelette maker - you up for a cook-off, mate?
> 
> Welcome to dxb


Haha bring it on dude! Nothing like a spankin' omelette on Friday morning to cure previous nights hangover lol


----------



## jagatr

Sky_High_1 said:


> Haha bring it on dude! Nothing like a spankin' omelette on Friday morning to cure previous nights hangover lol


Sounds good - lets share contact details once you're here 

Will message you my email id...


----------



## Sky_High_1

ipshi said:


> I work as the purchaser for a bookstore chain... Love to read and am currently contemplating starting off a book club


Are you taking applications? Would love to be kept in the loop about this


----------



## cowboy111999

*Oilfield Trash*

I am currently working in Jakarta Indonesia in the drilling equipment business but will be moving to Dubai on May 1 and will be Regional Manager of another oilfield equipment company. Looking forward to getting back to Dubai after a years absence.


----------



## android

Planning engineer in an E&C contractor, oil and gas project


----------



## Rainmaker

Logistics manager, oilfield equipment


----------



## SurmanSays

Will be working in DIFC for a dirty rotten bank....boooo!!


----------



## loca

*OP Manager*

Operations Manager-China Market for a tourism company... hectic work


----------



## mercurius

Compliance Officer of a financial services company in DIFC


----------



## pandabearest

mercurius said:


> Compliance Officer of a financial services company in DIFC


Any roles going where you are? My friend from a french bank in UK will be looking to move soon target 6 months.


----------



## Rinad

customre service , and i hate it :S


----------



## pandabearest

SurmanSays said:


> Will be working in DIFC for a dirty rotten bank....boooo!!


Ditto


----------

